# Bridge Sony xplod 3/4 channel to 2 channels?



## filthyhat (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok so I used the search and didn't find the exact answer to my question. I am currently using a Sony xPlod 3/4 channel 600w. Model number xm554zr.

I have a set of components in the doors that I would like more power to. Right now they are getting (Approximately) 55w rms per side from the front channels on the sony amp. I have a Kicker comp 12 on the rear channel bridged, to get the three channels. I don't really know how many watts it gets. I read the "manual" but it was pretty unclear. 

Now, I also have an ancient RF punch 160.2 amp in the shed that I could throw in there. The RF amp would be ok for the sub if I bridged it, according to the spec sheet it will give me rms 160 @ 4 ohms, and the rms of the sub is 150 watts. 

So, the question here is can I bridge the sony amp down to two channels to run the front speakers? Then I can throw in the RF amp for the sub. If the Sony is ok to bridge down to two channels then I can do this and get more power real easy without having to spend any money.

I think it would be fine to do this but the "manual" that I was able to find on the sony amp didn't say anything about whether you could bridge the front AND rear channels and run it as a two channel amp. It really didn't give a whole lot of information at all. I would cut and paste but the document is pdf and I can't transfer text.


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

I don't see any reason why you wouldn't be able to. Look on the speaker terminals if it has a bridge configuration. Also look online see if its listed under the amps specs.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyhat (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok I went and double checked the terminals, and it does not have the line above showing which + and - to use when bridging. It does have one above the rear channel, but I have got to find out if the front channels are bridgeable. It would be pretty cool if I could throw the fosgate in there and be done with the money spending for a while.


----------



## filthyhat (Feb 12, 2012)

I found some specs listed at onlinecarstereo.com, 

Power Handling

55W x 4 @ 4-Ohms
65W x 4 @ 2-Ohms
130W x 2 [Bridged] @ 1-Ohm


This begs another question about ohms, of course my door speakers are 4 ohms, and if I bridge the amp it will be driving into a 4 ohm load. Is that what determines what ohm I'm running the amp at? If I bridged the amp in a certain way is it going to be possible to send the wrong impedance to the speakers and ruin them somehow? I still haven't been able to figure out a whole lot about bridging.


----------



## filthyhat (Feb 12, 2012)

Come on guys, no love for the sony xplod? I know I'm not the only one who ever had one of these amps, they were cheap and sold like hotcakes. 

I would really appreciate any guidance from one or more of you knowledgeable car audio gurus! I would just try it, but I can't afford to ruin anything right now so I really don't want to hook it up wrong...

Help a guy out!


----------



## Metal Guru (Jun 14, 2011)

I downloaded the manual and looked through it and it says very little about bridging. In the specifications section it alludes that it can be bridged...

Sonic Electronix's web page for the amp also says it can be bridged - "Bridged, 4 ohms: 130 watts x 2 chan.":

Sony XM-554ZR 4-Channel Amplifier - Sonic Electronix


So I see no reason why you can't do what you are wanting. I'm sure if Sony didn't want people bridging the amp, it would say so in the manual to cover their ass for warranty claims.




filthyhat said:


> This begs another question about ohms, of course my door speakers are 4 ohms, and if I bridge the amp it will be driving into a 4 ohm load. Is that what determines what ohm I'm running the amp at?


Yes.


----------



## filthyhat (Feb 12, 2012)

Metal Guru said:


> I downloaded the manual and looked through it and it says very little about bridging. In the specifications section it alludes that it can be bridged...
> 
> Sonic Electronix's web page for the amp also says it can be bridged - "Bridged, 4 ohms: 130 watts x 2 chan.":
> 
> ...



Cool man thanks for checking that out for me. I have downloaded the "manual" from somewhere, but what I got wasn't much of a manual, kind of a "quick start guide". 

It does say there on the Sonic website that the amp can run 130 watts x2 channels bridged RMS, so that seems to indicate that it would be ok too. I guess I will just give it a shot. 

Now that I have decided to just try it, does it matter which +/- speaker connection I use? I was thinking I would use the left + (and right -) on one channel and the right + (and the left -) on the other, just in case that would somehow stereo or whatnot. Does that sound right? I've never actually bridged an amp before so this is all new to me. 

I think the rear channel bridge uses the positive from the left speaker output and the ground from the right one. So, I would bridge the front to use the + from the right speaker output and the - from the left. Of course I will just try it and see but I wondered if it makes a difference. I would hate to hook it up wrong and miss out on something.


----------



## filthyhat (Feb 12, 2012)

filthyhat said:


> I think the rear channel bridge uses the positive from the left speaker output and the ground from the right one. So, I would bridge the front to use the + from the right speaker output and the - from the left. Of course I will just try it and see but I wondered if it makes a difference. I would hate to hook it up wrong and miss out on something.


It didn't work like that. I had to use the left + and right - on both front and rear channels. The amp does seem to be working though, with both of the amps in there it is insanely loud. I have to keep the volume turned way down or it's pretty ridiculous.


----------

